# Ginseng



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone a ginseng hunter? Is it worth the trouble? I'm thinking of giving it a go.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not a Ginseng hunter myself, however I know several hunters who make quite a bit of money during the season but they also hunt other medicinal herbs as well. My advise is to hook up with an old "sang" hunter who would be willing to show you the ropes. As I mentioned above there is a season for hunting "sang" and there are some other laws and ethical management issues that should be observed. Also there is the matter of properly preparing your product for market to get the best possible price. I don't have the currant prices but as of August of last year Ginseng was selling for $350.00 to $400.00 per pound, Goldenseal was selling for $18.00 to $20.00 per pound and leaves for $2.00 per Lb. Black Cohosh was moving at $3.00 per Lb. and Bloodroot was moving at $4.00 per Lb. Keep in mind that these are last years prices, but medicinal herbs generally remain pretty stable. One last note: don't forget to pick up any antlers you may find, fresh deer antlers sell for $6.00 to $8.00 for number 1 brown.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Updated prices.

Just found some currant prices for medicinal herbs: As of July 2013 certified wild Ginseng may see offers of $500.00-$600.00 per Lb., Black Cohosh $3.00 per Lb., Bloodroot $5.00 per Lb. and Goldenseal root $15.00-$20.00 per Lb. Deer antlers are selling for $10.00 with premiums possible


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love to find someone to show my the ropes on the ginseng. A local fur post is giving $650 a lb for it, dried. She said they know how you dry it so don't take shortcuts and don't dry in your kitchen near microwaves, ovens, etc. 

Been watching videos on YouTube, but I am more of a hands on learner.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

You said "wild" Ginseng, what is farmed ginseng 3-4 years old going for?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My Father-in-Law still finds it in the mountains of West Virginia. I on the other hand haven't found any for years.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

crabapple said:


> You said "wild" Ginseng, what is farmed ginseng 3-4 years old going for?


I am only familiar with wild Ginseng and what one can receive for a pound. I do know that most wild Ginseng is sold over seas and most buyers there want the wild stuff. I am guessing that farmed Ginseng would go to satisfy the American consumer


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone in the San Marcos region of Texas who wants to show me the ropes?


----------

